# Welcher Drucker kann Din A7 Karteikarten drucken?



## hauke1981 (23. Oktober 2008)

Welcher Drucker kann Din A7 Karteikarten ausdrucken? Damit meine ich nicht, dass ich eine Din A4 Seite einlege und auf diesen dann mehrere A7 Karten ausgedruckt werden, sondern dass ich eine Karteikarte in A7 einlege, diese eingezogen wird und dann ausgedruckt wird. Am besten in Farbe.

Kennt da einer einen passenden Drucker? Ich finde nur welche die Din A6 bedrucken können ich brauch aber einen der Din A7 bedrucken kann. Wenn einer einen Drucker hat mit dem man das manuell einstellen kann ist das auch ok.

Grüße


----------



## chmee (23. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab es jetzt an meinem Canon i550 nicht ausprobiert, aber man kann doch den Schlitten auf die Papierhöhe/breite einstellen, dann im Textprogramm die Seite auf A7 einrichten und letztlich auch noch im Drucker die Maße manuell eingeben. Sehe da nicht wirklich ein Problem..

mfg chmee


----------



## hauke1981 (23. Oktober 2008)

Das Problem ist, dass ich Karteikarten bedrucken möchte die im A7 Format vorliegen. Die meisten Drucker die ich gefunden habe unterstützen die Größe nicht. Leider Hab auch erst gedacht das des so einfach wäre aber ich denk das das dann mit dem Druckbereich zusammenliegt oder liege ich hier falsch?


----------



## hauke1981 (27. Oktober 2008)

Kann mir einer einen Drucker  nennen, bei dem der Druckbereich auf 68 x 103 mm angepasst werden kann. Bin für alle Arten von Druckern glücklich ;-) Das Problem ist, dass der Drucker, wie in den vorherigen Posts gesagt, Karteikarten bedrucken können muss, sprich also auch die Karte einziehen können muss.

Grüße


----------



## Johannes7146 (27. Oktober 2008)

Also Ich würde chmee zustimmen. Eigentlich sollte das jeder Drucker können. Der Papiereinzug ist doch bei fast allen Druckern stufenlos verstellbar. Der Druckbereich lässt sich in deiner Software einstellen. Bzw wenn du (z.B. in Word) die Papiergröße auf A7 einstellst sogar schon fertig voreingestellt.

Was passiert denn wenn du bei deinem Drucker Karteikarten einlegst und Word auf A7 stellst und einfach mal ne Seite druckst


----------



## hauke1981 (27. Oktober 2008)

Dann druckt es das nicht richtig aus, der Druck ist verschoben und wenn ich eine Karteikarte einlegen kommt nen Papierstau, es geht also leider nicht. 
Zum Beispiel finde ich immer bei den technischen Angaben der meisten Drucker nur folgendes Format zum einstellen.
76,2-220 mm x 98,4-355,6 mm 

Das ist aber leider zu groß Din A7 ist ein kleines bisschen kleiner deswegen bin ich ja am verzweifeln.

Grüße


----------



## x-bay (29. Mai 2009)

mit dem CANON IP3500-IP4500-IP4600 etc. gehts.
Viel schwieriger ist der Umgang mit den schwer verständlichen Druckdialog-Einstellungen, vor allem wenn das Dokumentformat nicht in A7 vorliegt und das ist eigentlich die Regel. Zudem muß man das Manko beheben daß der Druckertreiber für das Papierformat nur einen Höhe-Wert von 91 zuläßt.
 In Adobe Acrobat gehe man folgendermaßen vor:

Druck-Dialog aufrufen
Anpassung: keine, sämtliche Checkboxen de-aktivieren
Man lese rechts unten das Dokumentenformat ab, z.B. 161x139
Eigenschaften aufrufen
Papierzufuhr: hinteres Fach
Seite einrichten
Seitenformat: Benutzerdefiniert
Im Dialog "Benutzerdefiniertes Papierformat" (sollte hier eigentlich "Dokumentenformat" lauten) gebe man das Dokumentenformat umgekehrt an, also anstatt 161x139 (BxH) 139x161(BxH)
Ausrichtung: Querformat 
Seitenlayout: An Seite anpassen
Druckerpapierformat: Benutzerdefiniert auswählen
im Dialog "Benutzerdefiniertes Papierformat" gebe man die Abmessungen für das A7-Kärtchen ein, ebenfalls umgekehrt: 65x95 (BxH). Das A7-Format hat die Abmessungen 105x75, davon werden 2mal 5mm für den Rand abgezogen
Wichtig: Das Papier muß mit diesen Entellungen quer eingelegt werden, also mit der schmalen Seite hinein.


----------



## chasseur (12. Januar 2011)

hauke1981 hat gesagt.:


> Welcher Drucker kann Din A7 Karteikarten ausdrucken? Damit meine ich nicht, dass ich eine Din A4 Seite einlege und auf diesen dann mehrere A7 Karten ausgedruckt werden, sondern dass ich eine Karteikarte in A7 einlege, diese eingezogen wird und dann ausgedruckt wird. Am besten in Farbe.
> 
> Kennt da einer einen passenden Drucker? Ich finde nur welche die Din A6 bedrucken können ich brauch aber einen der Din A7 bedrucken kann. Wenn einer einen Drucker hat mit dem man das manuell einstellen kann ist das auch ok.
> 
> Grüße


 
Laserdrucker HP Laserjet 1606 DN funktioniert haben zwei im Gebrauch!


----------



## deepgeorge (3. April 2012)

chasseur hat gesagt.:


> Laserdrucker HP Laserjet 1606 DN funktioniert haben zwei im Gebrauch!



Hallo chasseur

Bin auf der Suche nach einem A7 Drucker. Total schwierig da was preiswertes für Terminkärtchen zu finden. Funktioniert deine Lösung mit dem HP immer noch? Werden die Kärtchen jeweils gerade vom Einzug eingezogen? Kann man die Kärtchen im Stapel einlegen oder muss man sie einzeln einlegen?

Ich würde mich über eine Antwort freuen.

Vielen Dank
Jorgo


----------

